# Review: Fine Finish Kit for Graco rtx1500



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

This Add-on is absolutely great,
if you have a 1500 its well worth the $140 ,

Spray is much more controllable, and with Knock-Down it has much less
"Fall-out" which was my major complaint with the 1500.

i give it a 8/10 just because its so damn expensive for a little piece of metal.


chris


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

ThatDrywallGuy said:


> This Add-on is absolutely great,
> if you have a 1500 its well worth the $140 ,
> 
> Spray is much more controllable, and with Knock-Down it has much less
> ...


What exactly is this add-on?


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

its an extension that goes on the tip of the gun.

it makes it so the air and material are mixed before it comes out of the gun.
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Graco_Fine_Finish_Kit.html#aGC287227

Chris


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm gonna have to get a set. :thumbsup:


----------

